# Siete mil millones... ¿y usted, sabe qué número es?



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 28, 2011)

Se espera que la población mundial llegue a siete mil millones en las próximas semanas. Después de haber crecido muy lentamente durante la mayor parte de la Historia, el número de personas en la Tierra se ha más que duplicado en los últimos 50 años.

¿Dónde encaja usted en esta historia de la humanidad?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/2011/10/111027_siete_mil_millones_y_usted.shtml

Yo soy el *4.257.694.979*.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2011)

yo soy el 3.848.776.282


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2011)

X.872.699.449  . . . ahora viene URO y les cuelga la página JAJAJAJA


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2011)

Jajajaja....  pero en lado negativo de la recta...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 28, 2011)

En la fecha de su nacimiento usted era la persona número 4.140.675.467 viva en la Tierra, y la número 78.544.716.783 que ha vivido desde el inicio de la Historia

(Usted esta aqui.... pero deberia estar aca??? )


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2011)

Soy el 4.630.079.348 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> X.872.699.449  . . . ahora viene URO y les cuelga la página JAJAJAJA


 No creo... Seguramente Fogonazo dira que es el 0 y URO el 1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2011)

No no , Fogonazo está de antes de la Creación !

Mas respeto che !


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2011)

Muy buena esa! Excelente información Andrés!

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Soy el 4.630.079.348
> No creo... Seguramente Fogonazo dira que es el 0 y URO el 1



No recuerdo cuando nací porque era muy chico , cuando tome conciencia de mi propia existencia solo había a mi alrededor un caldo hipe-rcalentado e hiper-comprimido de "Bosones de Higgs", todavía no existían los números, ni el tiempo, ni los átomos, Etc.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 28, 2011)

jajaj qué humilde..... _los bosones ya existían_.....





> En la fecha de su nacimiento usted era la persona número
> *4.465.919.922*
> viva en la Tierra, y la número
> *79.062.256.325*
> que ha vivido desde el inicio de la Historia




y las piconésimas de segundo de diferencia?


----------

